# Last weeks deer bow hunting trip to the sierra mountains



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

We did a little bow hunting and a lot of dog playing, picture taking, collecting pine cones, moss and etc. for yard deco. Fun family day trip. All of our velcro fur babies sure needed a good brush out and baths the following day. Completely understand why Todd keeps Moose in a short cut.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

*More Sierra trip pics*

pics continued:


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome pics! I love your spoos, they're gorgeous! I can't wait to have the same spoo colour combination!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you Locket. Tomorrows the big day isn't it?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Great pics Fuzbutz! The Poo's all look great!

My fav is the pic of Rocky running away from the water, towards you. He looks like a character!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Jenn, Your are absolutely right, Rocky is such a character. We love him to pieces.


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like they had a blast! Although getting them nice and clean after must have been a chore...they're worth it though lol!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like they had fun!!! Love the pic smiling and running


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

wow - what gorgeous scenery!!! the kids look like they had loads of fun!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Great pictures, looks like everyone had fun, your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you for all the nice coments everyone. We all had a lot of fun.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

They are wonderful pictures.
It sure looks like you guys had a great trip.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Sure looks like everyone had a great time! Great pics and lovely spoos! I can imagine how enjoyable this was for you, I know I never tire of watching the poodles playing and running, they are so graceful and beautiful to watch! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------

